# [SOLVED]madwifi-ng on Thinkpad T60 (AR5418)

## Bitspyer

OK,

after reading many of Postings and trying to get my Atheros WLAN running i give up....

I can't get the ath0 Device. The Module loads fine, i think, but dmesg says:

```

ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

ath_pci: no version for "ieee80211_encap" found: kernel tainted.

ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (0.9.3.3)

ath_pci: driver unloaded

ath_hal: driver unloaded

ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (0.9.3.3)

ath_pci: driver unloaded

ath_hal: driver unloaded

ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (0.9.3.1)

```

When I try to create the wifi interface 

```

#> wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta

wlanconfig: ioctl: No such device

```

I don't get it with the postings from here... Maybe someone has a Step-by-Step Instruction for Dummys???

I know that the interface works, because my colleagues are working with Ubuntu, SuSE and the WLAN still works!!!! But not with Gentoo...  :Sad: 

Here some facts:

It is an Thinkpad T60

lspci

```

03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5418 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)

```

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.4_rc3 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.2.2, glibc-2.7-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r1-070730 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r1-070730 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7400 @ 2.16GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 24 Nov 2007 17:30:04 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.2-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4, 2.5.1-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=nocona -fno-ident -fomit-frame-pointer -msse -msse3 -msse2 -mfpmath=sse"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=nocona -fno-ident -fomit-frame-pointer -msse -msse3 -msse2 -mfpmath=sse"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 arts berkdb bitmap-fonts branding bzip2 cdaudio cdparanoia cdr cdrom cli cracklib crypt css cups dbus dri dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread encode exif ffmpeg firefox fortran gdbm gif glibc-omitfp glut gpm gtk gzip hal iconv innodb isdnlog java jikes jpeg kde kdehiddenvisibility kdexdeltas kdm lame midi mmx mozilla mp2 mp3 mpeg mpeg2 mudflap mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal opengl openmp pam pcre perl pic png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline reflection sdl session spl sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 ssl ssse3 tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode userlocales vorbis widescreen wifi x264 xine xinerama xinetd xml xorg xscreensaver xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa radeon fglrx"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

I know, it's an 64bit System, but i post it here at network... If it's wrong, some mod will be so kind and move this thread... Thnx.

Posts are welcome!

Greetz,

Bitspyer

----------

## didymos

You shouldn't need to use wlanconfig at all.  By default, the driver is supposed to autocreate the interface in managed (station) mode.  Can you post the output of lsmod after you've loaded the ath_* modules?  Also, does iwconfig show anything?

----------

## Bitspyer

HI,

lsmod

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> ath_pci                90672  0
> ...

 

iwconfig

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

Kernel Release is gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r1

madwifi-ng and madwifi-ng-tools are version 0.9.3.3

----------

## didymos

There're a couple modules that should be loaded but aren't:  ath_rate_sample and either wlan_scan_ap or wlan_scan_sta.  In your case, you want wlan_scan_sta.  There should be auth modules loading as well.  Is "Automatic kernel module loading" enabled in your kernel config?

----------

## Bitspyer

kernel autoloading is enabled

I'm using gentoo-sources. Maybe I'll try vanilla-sources....

But first, i try loading the missing modules by Hand and show, if it's works....

UPDATE

Ok, I tried loading modules by Hand

modprobe wlan_scan_sta

modprobe ath_pci

modprobe ath_rate_sample

Modules loaded fine...

iwconfig show nothing.... Damn!

OK, now i try vanilla-sources

----------

## Bitspyer

OK, Solved my Problem for Atheros AR5418 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless PCI Express Adapter in Lenovo T60 Notebook...

I'm using the latest Drivers from http://snapshots.madwifi.org/

unmerged madwifi-ng and madwifi-ng-tools

compilied madwifi snapshot driver by hand

and it worked!

----------

